# alternative to FM Expressions for full color photo prints?



## nlikens (Dec 7, 2009)

Does anyone know of a company that prints full color photo prints as cheap as FM Expressions? I'm not happy with their customer service but they are the most economical ive found. Versatranz, transxpress, First Edition were expensive. 

Im ordering 300 of each; front and back of shirt

FM EXP: $1.30 per transfer = $2.60 per shirt

Transxpress: $16.00 + $2.80 per transfer = $6.++ per shirt

Versatranz: $3.27 per transfer = $6.54 per shirt

You get my point. Not to mention the tshirt at $1.75 per

Sigh........any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: alternative to FM Expressions?*

Here's a spreadsheet that Rick keeps current on vendors and their capabilities. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html. Call the full color vendors and ask about their pricing.


----------



## Transfer Guy (Feb 15, 2010)

Try Dowling Graphics @ 1 800 749 6933
They produce 4- color process screenprinted plastisol heat transfers for light or dark garments with only a 300 piece minimum.


----------

